# Curbside Treasure



## Relli1130 (Jan 23, 2014)

So my wife and I took our dog and one-year old son for a walk last night. Monday morning is trash day, so everyone puts out their trash on Sunday evening. We just moved to this neighborhood a month ago, and I don't know my neighbors that well just yet.

Anyway, as we are walking through the neighborhood, I see what looks like a newer 2 stage snapper snowblower at the end of someone's driveway. I say to my wife "There's no way these people are just throwing this away......right????" 

So I ring the doorbell, talk to the owner, and sure enough, this snowblower is going to the dump. The woman tells me "I don't know what condition that thing is in, but you can have it if you want".

Ha! Do you believe that? Of course I'm happy to aleviate her of this practically brand new-looking snowblower. I walk it home, check the gas, hit the primer, two pulls....and WHAMO! it starts right up. 

Auger works, Impeller working fine...this thing is in perfect working order. Can't believe what a throw-away society some of us live in. 

I have a 1980 Ariens 5 HP blower, so I've just added another blower to my arsenal. I'll probably add an impeller kit to this bad-boy though. Other than that, just an oil change, winterize, and light cleaning. 

Total Score! Can't wait to get home today from work and shine it up. Thanks for looking!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHH the things people throw out. here in BLOOMINGTON the garbage crew will not take that stuff on the trash day. you have to call them ahead of time. and they charge extra for that


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Nice find. Nice find indeed.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

lucky! the engine is worth at least 200 dollars alone


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Heck, those augers look nearly new.

You could take your time and clean it up, and sell it on CL. Depending on how well it cleans up, you could make $150-200 if you wait to sell this fall.

Great find, but now when the wife wants to go for a walk, it is going to be much more difficult to decline.


----------



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

Nice find. I got that lucky a couple years ago. Nice Sears 10/28 that wouldn't move. Turns out the traction disk & wheel were covered with oil. Worked great after a quick clean up. Kept the engine (for my 924050), swapped out the XTrac tires & sold the chassis for $150.00, winning!


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Right on! Free is always the best.
Sid


----------



## Relli1130 (Jan 23, 2014)

db9938 said:


> Heck, those augers look nearly new.
> 
> You could take your time and clean it up, and sell it on CL. Depending on how well it cleans up, you could make $150-200 if you wait to sell this fall.
> 
> Great find, but now when the wife wants to go for a walk, it is going to be much more difficult to decline.


 
Haha. Good point! 

This machine looks brand new! Cant even tell you when it was used last. Still had some cob-webs on it. But it is super-clean. I'll get it nice and shiny again. May sell it, may not. Might just give it to a family member.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, does it have electric start?


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sweet. Always a good idea to stay alert around trash day in the spring. Lots of good stuff gets kicked to the curb. Congrats! MH


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

Very Nice! Congrats. I brought home a nice little Stihl chainsaw in a Stihl case couple days ago- wouldn't start at first so tried new gas and 4-6 pulls later and is running. I always thought Snapper blowers just have that 'comfortable' grip to them. I like the bar across front too. Have fun with it whatever the plans are.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Ha, that's awesome! The paint on the augers even looks new. Lucky guy! 

I've had some decent curbside rescues, but nothing like that. Tough to beat free machines. 

A curbside Stihl? That's pretty sweet.


----------



## Skidder (Mar 14, 2014)

Score!


----------



## Relli1130 (Jan 23, 2014)

db9938 said:


> Just out of curiosity, does it have electric start?


It does have an electric start. I just saw that last evening. It wouldn't work though. Well, I plugged it in to my outlet, and hit the start button, but it must be pulling too many amps because it tripped the outlet breaker.


----------



## Relli1130 (Jan 23, 2014)

I think I may like this better than my Ariens. It is quieter, and has larger/newer tires. Plus this machine is about 12 years newer.

But the build quality is not as good, and it has a narrower clearing path. Not sure which I'll eventually sell/give to a family member. Thoughts?


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

keep.. Find a spot in shed for it. If the Ariens dies you got a nice 2'd machine. Or use vice versa. I only have one right now but I always use to have two just in case. I'll have another before next winter. just my opinion.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Relli1130 said:


> It does have an electric start. I just saw that last evening. It wouldn't work though. Well, I plugged it in to my outlet, and hit the start button, but it must be pulling too many amps because it tripped the outlet breaker.


Could just be gummed up too. A cleaning might resolve this hiccup, and make it a perfect find.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Wish that was in MY neighborhood !!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

But then you would have to take up running, because everyone would be racing around to get first dibs.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

The things people throw away, nice find! 
Around here once a year there used to be junk day, each neighborhood had their day to discard unwanted items.
My old dog used to sniff out old model trains from the piles.
I guess he was familiar to the smell of my old trains, the smell of the oil or maybe from the smoke units. If you ever smelled an old train you would know what I mean. I know most don't go around smelling trains. 
I can't tell you how many decent trains items I picked out of piles.
Some from the 30's in the original boxes too.
I guess Grandpa passed away and they just figured they were old and not worth anything?

I miss my old train sniffing dog. 

My bro in law used to run the township's front end loader in the dump at times. He would go through the piles before he pushed them with the machine. He brought home so many good old items that he had to go out and rent a big storage garage!
He is retired now and just sells them on the side.

Today it is getting harder to find good toss away items because of the internet. 
And EVERYTHING is collectible today. 

Like said that looks almost brand new, good find.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Good score. I really enjoy hearing about these finds.


----------



## Blownaway (Apr 29, 2014)

That's a find of a life time.. Congrats and why can't it happen to me?...He he..


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, I ran across a weed eater last week. And it fired on the second pull!

Needed a deflector, had it on the shelf, an air cleaner, bought it, and a good cleaning, working on it. 

It is a Cub Cadet(MTD?) CC2000, but resembles an Echo.


----------

